# Local find 74 sunset orange fatback



## vastingray (Dec 4, 2014)

picked this up today 74 sunset orange beautiful color


----------



## Goldenrod1 (Dec 5, 2014)

*Fastbacks are cheaper than Crates and more fun to ride.*

I have restored six.


----------



## invesions (Dec 5, 2014)

Wow, looks to be in great condition.

P.S. Drooling over the third pic of the bike collection. Fantastic setup!


----------



## coppertonekid (Dec 10, 2014)

Very nice, congratulations on the find


----------



## rweaver (Dec 10, 2014)

Very nice local find.....


----------

